# 

## fiesta4711

Instalator prawdopodobnie złożył wniosek typu Net Metering. Teoretycznie wyprodukuję 8.000 KWH energii w roku. 4.000 KWH potrzebuję na ogrzewanie, 2.000 na ciepłą wodę i 2.000 na prąd bytowy. Teoretycznie powinienem mieć prąd za darmo. Tzn, oddaję jedną KWH do sieci, to mogę za darmo ją pobrać. I tu jest hak, bo przy pobieraniu muszę zapłacić ENEA 24 grosze za przesył. Nie mam zielonego pojęcia, jak będzie wyglądał bilans tego układu. Chyba będzie mi się opłacało zużywać jak najwięcej wyprodukowanej przeze mnie energii na własny użytek. Będę grzał prądem, więc nocami i w zimie raczej tu nie za wiele oszczędzę. I tu się zastanawiam, czy nie powinienem wziąść licznik dwutaryfowy. A wogóle to nie wiem czy to wszystko jest opłacalne. Instalacja kosztuje 46.500 zł. Kredytu nie dostałem, bo nie mam zdolności, ale wpłaciłem do BOŚ 31.000 na konto a oni dołożą dotację te 18.000 zł i zapłacą istalatorowi. Zastanawiam się, czy FI nie byłoby dla mnie korzystniejsze, a w ogóle czy nie taniej byłoby palić Eko groszkiem. Za 30.000 zł to bym mógł palić 15 lat.    Czy ktoś z Was ma jakieś wyliczenia opłacalności ?

----------


## Przewas

A kto Ci zasugerował aż taką wielkość instalacji? Przy tego typu inwestycji dobrze dobrana wielkość to podstawa. Ty będziesz sporo prądu bilansował + dopłata za przesył = średnio opłacalne. Przecież grzanie wody i domu mógłbyś mieć w taryfie nocnej za dużo niższą stawkę.

----------


## Tomek B..

Nie rozumiem właśnie jak to jest, że podczas kiedy instalacja pv nie pracuje pobieramy energię z sieci, gdzie płacimy za przesył+energia a podczas pracy instalacji pv oddajemy energię do sieci i otrzymujemy tylko za energię elektryczną, przecież też ją przesyłamy za pomocą własnej infrastruktury.

Jak dokładnie wygląda sprawa w bilansie? Podobno taryfy gwarantowane mają być naliczane dopiero po zbilansowaniu i co z tym nieszczęsnym przesyłem?

----------


## fiesta4711

Informacje mam z kilku żródeł;  instalator, forumowcy itp byłem nawet na targach w Kielcach. Wychodziło mi, że będę miał prąd za darmo. Teraz wyszło szydło z worka z tymi kosztami przesyłu, dlatego zastanawiam się, czy to jest opłacalne. Nikt nie potrafi wyliczyć, jakie to będą koszty ?  Może w tej sytuacji tańsze będą akumulatory, chociaż za bardzo w to nie wierzę. Chyba dopiero po roku będę mądrzejszy. W tej chwili to chyba mogę tak kalkulować; w sezonie grzewczym muszę grzać ile się da słońcem,tzn ogrzewanie domu i CWU. Licząc pi razy oko, to zapłacę za przesył 2.000 KWh tzn 480 zł/rok, co by jeszcze nie było najgorsze, ale ta postkomuna na pewno naliczy jakieś opłaty licznikowo-ryczałtowe no i za gotowość. Generalnie jest to szczyt chamstwa z tą opłatą za przesył, jeżeli ENEA dostarcza prąd za opłatę licznikową 55 gr, to połowa tej ceny jest kosztem przesyłu przez pól Polski, jeżeli ja oddaję prąd do sieci, to nie idzie on przez pół Polski do elektrowni, tylko rozchodzi się po sąsiadach, czyli nie generuje kosztów przesyłu. Czyli ENEA dostaje mój prąd za połowę ceny nie płacąc za moje koszty przesyłu. Tu jest na pewno pole do popisu dla rzecznika praw obywatelskich.

----------


## Tomek B..

Bogdan Szymański twierdzi, że tak czy inaczej jest to korzystne:

http://solaris18.blogspot.co.uk/2015...nergie-po.html

----------


## fiesta4711

Czy ktoś z Was ma już podłączenie on-grid, a jeżeli tak, to jaki ma licznik prądu. Podobno ENEA przy netmeteringu nie chce zakładać dwufazowych liczników?

----------


## dzinks0

> Instalator prawdopodobnie złożył wniosek typu Net Metering. Teoretycznie wyprodukuję 8.000 KWH energii w roku. 4.000 KWH potrzebuję na ogrzewanie, 2.000 na ciepłą wodę i 2.000 na prąd bytowy. Teoretycznie powinienem mieć prąd za darmo. Tzn, oddaję jedną KWH do sieci, to mogę za darmo ją pobrać. I tu jest hak, bo przy pobieraniu muszę zapłacić ENEA 24 grosze za przesył. Nie mam zielonego pojęcia, jak będzie wyglądał bilans tego układu. Chyba będzie mi się opłacało zużywać jak najwięcej wyprodukowanej przeze mnie energii na własny użytek. Będę grzał prądem, więc nocami i w zimie raczej tu nie za wiele oszczędzę. I tu się zastanawiam, czy nie powinienem wziąść licznik dwutaryfowy. A wogóle to nie wiem czy to wszystko jest opłacalne. Instalacja kosztuje 46.500 zł. Kredytu nie dostałem, bo nie mam zdolności, ale wpłaciłem do BOŚ 31.000 na konto a oni dołożą dotację te 18.000 zł i zapłacą istalatorowi. Zastanawiam się, czy FI nie byłoby dla mnie korzystniejsze, a w ogóle czy nie taniej byłoby palić Eko groszkiem. Za 30.000 zł to bym mógł palić 15 lat.    Czy ktoś z Was ma jakieś wyliczenia opłacalności ?


Czyli dostaniesz 18 tys bez brania kredytu? Myslalem ze w wszystkich dofinansowaniach trzeba wziasc kredyt, ze nie istnieje model "moja kasa+dofinansowanie"

----------


## fiesta4711

> Czyli dostaniesz 18 tys bez brania kredytu? Myslalem ze w wszystkich dofinansowaniach trzeba wziasc kredyt, ze nie istnieje model "moja kasa+dofinansowanie"


Kredytu nie dostanę, bo nie mam akceptowalnych zdolności kredytowych. Wpłaciłem 30.000 na specjale konto BOŚ, a po odbiorze instalacji BOŚ dołoży 18.000 i zapłaci rachunek. Ale i tak się zastanawiam czy to zrobię, bo jak dostanę dotację, to muszę rozliczać się wg NetMeteringu. A to chyba mi się nie opłaca, więc pokryję z własnej kieszeni cała sumę i wezmę Taryfy Gwarantowane.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Kredytu nie dostanę, bo nie mam akceptowalnych zdolności kredytowych. Wpłaciłem 30.000 na specjale konto BOŚ, a po odbiorze instalacji BOŚ dołoży 18.000 i zapłaci rachunek. Ale i tak się zastanawiam czy to zrobię, bo jak dostanę dotację, to muszę rozliczać się wg NetMeteringu. A to chyba mi się nie opłaca, więc pokryję z własnej kieszeni cała sumę i wezmę Taryfy Gwarantowane.


Witam, 
Tylko, że nie ma obecnie taryf gwarantowanych i raczej nie będzie - jak donosi Ministerstwo Energii. Mogę zapytać co zdecydowałeś? Minęło już kilka miesięcy.

----------


## fiesta4711

> Witam, 
> Tylko, że nie ma obecnie taryf gwarantowanych i raczej nie będzie - jak donosi Ministerstwo Energii. Mogę zapytać co zdecydowałeś? Minęło już kilka miesięcy.


Chyba wybrałem Net Metering, tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje, bo ja nic nie zakreślałem. Pewnie zrobił to za mnie instalator. Ale to wszystko jest nie ważne, czekam już 3 miesiące na wymianę licznika przez ENEA na dwukierunkowy, czyli na podłączenie do sieci. Oni już wszyscy pracują tak jak Nierząd Straszydła, czyli* NIEZWŁOCZNIE.*

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Chyba wybrałem Net Metering, tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje, bo ja nic nie zakreślałem. Pewnie zrobił to za mnie instalator. Ale to wszystko jest nie ważne, czekam już 3 miesiące na wymianę licznika przez ENEA na dwukierunkowy, czyli na podłączenie do sieci. Oni już wszyscy pracują tak jak Nierząd Straszydła, czyli* NIEZWŁOCZNIE.*


Czyli nie podpisywałeś żadnej umowy jeszcze? Nie masz do tej pory wzoru umowy? Ani na sprzedaż ani na bilansowanie? Hmmm. oni mają określony terminy i to wydaje mi się trwa zdecydowanie na długo. Sprawdź, czy to czasem instalator nie musi wymienić licznika a Eneę tylko o tym powiadomić/... różne mają wymogi.
 Masz kontakt z instalatorem? Skoro on załatwiał wszystkie dokumenty to powinien też dopilnować sfinalizowania inwestycji.

----------


## ewa.834

Witam, ja również mam pytanie odnośnie aktualnych rozliczen - ktoś ma już jakieś informacje od zakładu energetycznego o zmianie sposobu rozliczania? Rozliczanie się na zasadzie opustów?
Czytam sobie [SPAMER] i się zastanawiam, czy ktoś ma może jakiś wzór rozliczenia? jakieś zapisy umowy?

----------


## miroszach

Ja sam sobie zaprojektowałem, zbudowałem i uruchomiłem instalację fotowoltaiczną 3,75kW. Rozliczam się na zasadzie opustów. Od początku tego roku monitoruję ją codziennie. Dla PGE musiałem zapłacić jak dotąd 60zł za pierwszą połowę roku. Na to 60zł składały się opłata handlowa, opłata sieciowa stała, opłata przejściowa i abonament. Za energię, opłatę jakościową, opłatę sieciową zmienną i opłatę OZE nic mi nie naliczyli, bo mam nadwyżkę. Nadwyżkę tą będę pewnie jeszcze trochę powiększał we wrześniu i październiku, po to aby ją skonsumować w listopadzie i grudniu.
 Najlepiej jest sobie wszystko samemu zrobić, bo teraz nie mam problemu z tym aby sobie jej pilnować.

----------


## kerad85

@miroszach
Dawaj instrukcję jak zrobić to samemu  :smile:

----------


## areczekk83

WITAM
Mam nowo pobudowany dom parterowy
Pytanie bedzie dotyczyło sie FOTOWOLTAIKI
Czy 10KW Fotowoltaiki wystarczy na roczne zapotrzebowanie na CO, CWU i prąd bytowy???
Teraz wiecej danych:
Mieszkam w woj Kuj.Pomorskim-Włocławek 
Rodzina 3osobowa 
Prosta bryła  domu (z jednym wykuszem..),nazwa projektu Kaprys III NF40 127.35m2 bez zadnego komina(Straty ciepła..)
W miejsce komina załozyłem Rekuperacje 
szyby 3szybowe izolowane specjalnymi tasmami..
ocieplenie fundamentów 20cm styropian ,mury 20cm styropian grafitowy dobrej klasy  , oraz podłoga 30cm styropian i poddasze 30cm wełna dobrej klasy
Chce założyć wodne ogrzewanie podłogowe na kocioł elektryczny Kospela z wbudowanym zasobnikiem wody 130l (kocioł EKD.M3 trzeciej generacji Kospela )  
Ustawienie instalacji naziemnej względem stron świata mam bardzo dobre (brak zacienienia,zadnych  drzew, domy oddalone po 100metrow )  
w Starym domu płaciłem rachunki za 2miesiace 350zł max w tym woda ogrzewana bojlerem 100l całodobowo ,zimą piec na wegiel

----------


## miroszach

Witam,

areczekk83

masz bardzo podobną sytuację do mojej, tak bardzo pobieżnie analizując przewiduję, że 10kWp będzie zbyt dużo. Oczywiście zależy tu dużo od rodziny, czy lubi grzać, czy raczej zachowywać w domu zdrowsze temperatury bez grzania w nocy. W tak docieplonym domu wystarczy grzać przez 4 godziny na dobę, ja tak robię i ciepło nie ucieka. Wtedy wystarczyć może nawet 7-8kWp na wszystko.
 Jeśli nie masz jeszcze założonej instalacji, to bym się zastanowił nad zastosowaniem większego zasobnika na wodę użytkową 300 litrów. Można wówczas ogrzać tą wodę w dzień gdy jest słońce, bo 130 litrów może nie wystarczyć i będzie ogrzewana wieczorem. W zasobniku takim trzeba włączać grzałkę gdy jest słońce. Odnośnie instalacji co, to kocioł elektryczny lub zwykły bojler elektryczny ze sterownikiem załączony do instalacji co należy również załączać w godzinach około południowych.

----------


## miroszach

> @miroszach
> Dawaj instrukcję jak zrobić to samemu


Wszystko jest bardzo proste. Jakie masz pytania?

----------


## kerad85

Instrukcję od A do Z z cenami wykonanej przez Ciebie instalacji.

----------


## miroszach

Moja instalacja jest trochę nietypowa, bo przygotowana do rozbudowy. 
Cena typowej instalacji np 4,32kW z allegro to 14600zł:
http://allegro.pl/zestaw-fotowoltaic...784020968.html
Do tego trzeba doliczyć ok 2000zł za konstrukcje naziemną lub dachową (jeśli umie się ją wykonać w ekonomiczny sposób), oraz ok 500 zł na kable i złącza, oraz ok 1000 zł za zabezpieczenie przeciwprzepięciowe i odgromowe. Oczywiście trzeba jeszcze poświęcić swój czas na zmontowanie tego. Uzyska się w ten sposób ok 3500kWh rocznie darmowej energii czyli więcej niż typowa rodzina zużywa, resztą można dogrzewać dom lub wodę użytkową, co da oszczędności ok 2500 zł rocznie. Po 7-8 latach instalacja się zwróci i od tego momentu będzie można ją odsprzedać komuś za 50% wartości i zarobić lub nie płacić za prąd przez następne 7-8 lat. To czy będzie ta instalacja przynosić zyski po tym czasie zależy już od szczęścia jak będą się rozwijać technologie.

----------


## kerad85

Czyli za 4,32kWp płacimy 18500 zł + montaż? Pewnie w kwocie 22 000 zł z montażem przez firmę by się udało (wtedy jest jeszcze oszczędność na VAT jak dobrze rozumiem).

A instalacja 5,5 kWp ile by gdzieś wyszła? Tyle gdzieś przewiduję z grzaniem domu.
Panele REC 5,51 kWp + falownik Fornius 5kWp z zabezpieczeniami, mocowaniami i kablami.

----------


## budowlany_laik

> Uzyska się w ten sposób ok 3500kWh rocznie darmowej energii czyli więcej niż typowa rodzina zużywa, resztą można dogrzewać dom lub wodę użytkową, co da oszczędności ok 2500 zł rocznie.


Pokaż obliczenia.

----------


## miroszach

W linku, który zamieściłem sprzedawca oferuje zestawy różnej wielkości, np 5,4kWp oferuje po 18700zł.
Firmy monterskie w swoich ofertach nie umieszczają ceny wykonania konstrukcji naziemnej, a jeśli je wykonują to używają elementów stalowych prefabrykowanych wbijanych w ziemię, szybkich do zamontowania i przez to droższych od tradycyjnych konstrukcji drewnianych czy żelbetowych. Dodatkowo naliczą koszty wykonania przyłącza od paneli do domu gdy się okaże, że 20-22 paneli nie wejdzie na dach.

----------


## miroszach

> Pokaż obliczenia.


4,32kWp daje możliwość uzyskania z niej ok. 4,32 x 100 x 0,95 = 4100 kWh energii. Przeciętnie 20% energii jest się w stanie zużyć na bieżąco bez konieczności jej odsyłania do sieci, a resztę trzeba dać "na przechowanie" do sieci i przez co odebrać można już tylko 0,8 tej oddanej energii. Zatem możemy za darmo skorzystać z 4100 x 0,2 + 4100 x 0,8 x 0,8 = 3444kWh. Liczyłem na szybko, pomyliłem się o 66kWh. Wyniki i tak się pewnie mogą różnić o +/- 5 procent.
Są też wyjątki, bo jeśli ktoś np zużywa bardzo mało energii w domu to jemu taka instalacja się nigdy nie wróci.

----------


## budowlany_laik

Dziękuję za obliczenia.

3500 kWh to u mnie sporo mniej niż 2500 zł.
Droga taryfa 79 gr/kWh, tania 29 gr/kWh (100% CO i CWU). 

Średnia ważona na cały prąd w domu z całego okresu zamieszkania (6 lat) to 40 gr/kWh.

----------


## miroszach

Są wyjątki, jeśli ktoś mało mieszka w swoim domu to mu się instalacja PV nigdy nie wróci. System opustów powoduje, że instalcje PV opłacają się wyłącznie rodzinom z dziećmi, gdy w domu niemal zawsze się coś dzieje (zużywa prąd).

----------


## miroszach

Idąc dalej tym tokiem rozumowania dochodzę do wniosku, że ustawa OZE promuje tylko pewne grupy społeczne. Wielu osobom ustawa uniemożliwia osiągnięcie zwrotu z inwestycji w instalację fotowoltaiczną. 
 Ciekawy jestem, czy ustawodawcy to przewidzieli.

----------


## kerad85

> Moja instalacja jest trochę nietypowa, bo przygotowana do rozbudowy. 
> Cena typowej instalacji np 4,32kW z allegro to 14600zł:
> http://allegro.pl/zestaw-fotowoltaic...784020968.html
> Do tego trzeba doliczyć ok 2000zł za konstrukcje naziemną lub dachową (jeśli umie się ją wykonać w ekonomiczny sposób), oraz ok 500 zł na kable i złącza, oraz ok 1000 zł za zabezpieczenie przeciwprzepięciowe i odgromowe. Oczywiście trzeba jeszcze poświęcić swój czas na zmontowanie tego. Uzyska się w ten sposób ok 3500kWh rocznie darmowej energii czyli więcej niż typowa rodzina zużywa, resztą można dogrzewać dom lub wodę użytkową, co da oszczędności ok 2500 zł rocznie. Po 7-8 latach instalacja się zwróci i od tego momentu będzie można ją odsprzedać komuś za 50% wartości i zarobić lub nie płacić za prąd przez następne 7-8 lat. To czy będzie ta instalacja przynosić zyski po tym czasie zależy już od szczęścia jak będą się rozwijać technologie.


Rozmawiałem ze sprzedawcą i mówi, że koszt z montażem, mocowaniami, kablami, zabezpieczeniami, itd. to ok. 4500 zł / kWp. Czyli ładnie to wygląda na obrazku, a całość jak nie zrobisz samemu to już koszt jest niemały...

----------

